# Smoke TV show



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know how many people get the channel Wealth TV, but it is along the lines of Discovery Channel, TLC, PBS, etc, but more geared to the finer cultural things in life. I get it on Verizon FIOS in the mid Atlantic region, so YMMV. Anyhow, there is an excellent series called Smoke. Each episode is a 30 minute tour of the industry. They just had a two part intro to Cuban cigars last week and I just saw another episode on the Plasencia farm and Alec Bradley cigars. :smoke:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Is it a show about cigar making or about cigars?


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

It is about the industry as well as the culture.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I wonder if we can find it online somewhere.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I looked around some but couldn't find anything....


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish we could get it. That would be my favorite show!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I found it here, but you have to register to watch the full video. Don't know anything about the site so i'm debating wether or not to register. They do have a previw playing SMOKE: A Celebration of the Cigar | CABLEready.net


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have Fios i never seen it!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll have to check that out. I've never watched Wealth TV but it looks like I have it. Damn, I just missed an episode an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This sounds interesting, I am gonna check it out. I hope I have it. Never heard of it though.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Ill have to look it up I have direct tv so wish me luck I dont think I have ever seen most of the channels that we get. I just learned how to get to Sunday ticket last weekend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rookee said:


> I found it here, but you have to register to watch the full video. Don't know anything about the site so i'm debating wether or not to register. They do have a previw playing SMOKE: A Celebration of the Cigar | CABLEready.net


I just registered it told me it will be reviewed by administrator they will e-mail me when its activated. Thanks Jeff


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

There are supposed to be two or three more episodes on this Saturday.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I have direct tv. I will look and see if it is on. But I have never heard of that channel before.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

This may be worth getting cable for!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Scott! This seems very interesting and I would love to be able to get it. I will check with my cable company.:ranger:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Scott! This seems very interesting and I would love to be able to get it. I will check with my cable company.:ranger:


:shock: your outside the pipe forum! Lol.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> :shock: your outside the pipe forum! Lol.


eep:opcorn:ound:


----------

